# Billy Baxter Soda crate



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

I happen to have in my possession 2 Billy Baxter crates one I got at a garage sale some year's ago ,the other just yesterday. They are 2 different styles,just wondering how valuable they really are?


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Jim, Welcome to the A-BN & thanks for telling us about your crates. Absent some photos, it's very difficult to comment.


----------



## LC

Looked on e Bay real quick , there is a Billy Baxter soda pop bottle on there but no cases .


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

Many thankyous on the reply of the Bill Baxter crates....I will get some pic's ASAP and post them.I live very close to the old plant in Cheswick Pa.I saw the post about the guy who sold a crate and some bottle's for 1250.00. That's what sparked my interest so much....I will also post a very early Coca Cola bottle,I recently scored!


----------



## cowseatmaize

I saw the post about the guy who sold a crate and some bottle's for 1250.00  FROM


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

I think there are a few people innocently thinking there is a place called Red Raven in Pennsylvania. I'm almost %100 sure that this place doesn't exist..The former Billy Baxter plant was located in Harmarville Pa...AKA Cheswick...Pa.  It's about 15 miles North of Pittsburgh on Route 28 N..Bye the way this is a outstanding site and there seems to be a great group of very special people with a outstanding amount of knowledge,no B.S. I'm very pleased to be a part of this site!!!!!


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

I finally found the time to post the pics of my Baxter crates,and now I'm really confused about the Red Raven Pa thing ? I've tried numerous times to find this place without any success....If anyone has any information about this,please let me know. It might ease my curiosity and confusion......Now about the Coca-Cola bottle, I have had no luck at all trying to find anything even similar to my bottle??? Any info would be very appreciated.....Many thankyous .....Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize

I think Red Raven was a part of Pittsburgh. See Here Big companies often named city areas they were in.
RED RAVEN CORPORATION,
Red Raven, Pa.,
Tel. 171 J Sharpsburg.
From 1913 Pittsburgh Commodity Index.

And this from Bottlebooks.com
http://www.bottlebooks.co...trademarks%201920s.htm


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

That makes a lot of sense thank you very much. Jim


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

I'm very new at this posting pics...I tried 2 or 3 time's to post my pics,no results any pointers or tips ? Thanx...


----------



## ACLbottles

If you can't figure it out, you can email it to me and I'll be happy to post them for you... jdbywaters@gmail.com


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

Great than you


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

Sorry thank you


----------



## ACLbottles

Here's Jim's crate.


----------



## ACLbottles

And here's the Coke. Good luck with info, Jim!


----------



## cowseatmaize

Well, that didn't work. They were some google mail scripty stuff.Do you have google drive and a link to post for it?


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

I can't see any pics ?? I just paid $700 for this new phone,and very frustrated.Ihave a Samsung Galaxy note 3


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

I'm not sure how would I even check to see if I have that ?? Maybe you can prompt me through it ??? Many thankyous.


----------



## cowseatmaize

I know two things. Phones aren't yet very compatible here and I don't have one to figure it out with.Actually, I know a little more than that, I'm not quite so limited. [] It's the site though, not your phone. The update is in the works but no word on the release date.


----------



## ACLbottles

That's strange, they showed up last night...


----------



## ACLbottles

Second try, here's the coke.


----------



## ACLbottles

More


----------



## ACLbottles

Here's the crate


----------



## ACLbottles

Last one


----------



## cowseatmaize

This site has always been weird that way, even well before the upgrade. Pictures will show as your writing but not in the final post. It's limited to just this site, many other forums have similar issues.

Saving the images to a hard drive on a computer, making sure the format is correct and uploading them works. Linking to an account like photopail or similar also works. Micro$$$$ and googleye have others but I'm not familiar with them.Here's what the image script looks like :"<p xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"><img data-mce-src="https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=69168bd2ce&view=fimg&th=1442d92735b6ddb9&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ_GQ73Nc0vtMo8dRQWl98z8r5dqxe5GbB1e99Wc7kxSlCjDdJvRxZe32AGEvIBUSX4v3hONuK7Vo7eGP-tXZpcHtSZaFvMyINpQYyVwtbGQvL_eAzT2Lim5yFU&ats=1392340045506&rm=1442d92735b6ddb9&zw&sz=w1483-h603" alt="" src="https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=69168bd2ce&view=fimg&th=1442d92735b6ddb9&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ_GQ73Nc0vtMo8dRQWl98z8r5dqxe5GbB1e99Wc7kxSlCjDdJvRxZe32AGEvIBUSX4v3hONuK7Vo7eGP-tXZpcHtSZaFvMyINpQYyVwtbGQvL_eAzT2Lim5yFU&ats=1392340045506&rm=1442d92735b6ddb9&zw&sz=w1483-h603"/></p>"


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

Finally......Many many thankyous....couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

A text to all members....any information about the items I posted will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ACLbottles

Is there a city on the Coke bottle?


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

It reads Cambridge O


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

Sorry I took so long,eating Valentine's dinner.


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

Anyone know anything about the Coca-Cola bottle?


----------



## cowseatmaize

Not really, the block print instead of script make me think a product like ginger ale or something, not Coke.


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

Even though it says Coca-Cola ?


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

Also reads CAMBRIDGE O


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Jim, The soda guys call those Flavor Bottles. They were used by the Coca-Cola bottler to put up flavored sodas, ginger ale, and the like, not Coca-Cola.


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

Very good....are they rare or valuable? Also what year do you think it's from ?  Many thankyous.....


----------



## surfaceone

Hello again, Jim, Not rare or valuable, but maybe worth a Fiver. What is the embossing on the heel? I'd guess it to be somewhere in the 1913-1920 timeframe.


----------



## glarnz

Wondering if you may have any info about a Billy Baxter crate?


----------



## glarnz

I have a crate just like that one. This is the first time I've seen ANYWHERE on the internets. Do you know anything about them?


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

All I know is there's a Billy Baxter Red Raven Web site,and a guy sold a crate and I think 9 B B bottle's for $1250.00


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

Registered Capacity 6 1/2 FL OZ. also on the other side, it reads CAMBRIDGE O


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

Very Good Many thankyous.....


----------



## cowseatmaize

The bottle and the crate may be connected it they were found together. BB was bought by Coke/Canada Dry in the 60's, the name at least.I'm not sure what came of it but if you search that it may help to date both.


----------



## surfaceone

jimalwine123@gmail.com said:
			
		

> … and a guy sold a crate and I think 9 B B bottle's for $1250.00



Jim, I think there may have been way more than a bit of exaggeration in that guy's claims.


----------



## jimalwine123@gmail.com

I think you are very accurate in your assumption! LMFAO!


----------

